# Parallels Desktop & Linux



## dif (10 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour.
Je cherche quelqu'un qui ait du temps à perdre et qui puisse me guider depuis le début sur l'installation d'une distribution Linux sur un Mac par l'intermédiaire de Parallels Desktop. 
Je pense qu'un pas à pas serait intéressant à éditer sur ce forum et pouraait servir à d'autres au fil du temps.

Quel distribution rechercher, gratuite ou payante ?
Où la trouver ?
Comment configurer Parallels Desktop ?
Quelles réponses donner lors du paramétrage de Linux ?

Avis à volontaire.
Merci. 
DF


----------



## I-Tof (10 Septembre 2006)

*Quel distribution rechercher, gratuite ou payante ?*

La distribution que je te conseille est UBUNTU, c'est une distribution gratuite.

*Où la trouver ?*

Ici : http://www.ubuntu-fr.org/telechargement
*
Comment configurer Parallels Desktop ?*

Lancer Parallels (pas trop loin de préférence)
1°) Cliquer sur "New VM"
2°) Sur la fenêtre " Welcome to New Virtual Machine Wizard" cliquer sur Next
3°) Sur la fenêtre "Select Virtual Machine configuration" l'option  "Create a Typical VM (recommended)" est sélectionné, pas besoin de modifier, cliquer sur" Next"
4°) Encore une nouvelle fenêtre, "Select guest Os", sélectionner pour "Guest Os Type" : Linux et pour "Guest OS Version" : Debian Linux (ici pour Ubuntu), puis cliquer sur "Next"
5°) La fenêtre "Select virtual machine configuration file" s'ouvre, pas besoin ici de modifier quelque chose, cliquer sur "Finish" 
6°) Une boîte de dialogue s'ouvre, il suffit de cliquer sur "Yes"
La machine virtuelle est créée, 8 go de moins sur le dur.

La fenêtre "debian-Parallels desktop" s'ouvre, suffit de cliquer sur "Edit(h)" et attribuer la mémoire voulue en cliquant sur "Memory", la valeur maximum conseillée sera indiquée. J'ai laissé les autres options par défauts. Cliquer sur "OK.  Maintenant, cliquer sur le triangle vert de la fenêtre "debian-Parallels desktop", un écran ressemblant au démarrage d'un pc s'affiche, plus qu'a insérer le cd gravé à partir de l'image d'Ubuntu trouvée sur le lien, et poursuivre par l'installation de Ubuntu.


*Quelles réponses donner lors du paramétrage de Linux ?

*Faire une installation classique de Ubuntu et répondre à ce qui est demandé.


----------



## etidej (24 Septembre 2006)

Pour un intel core duo on prends la version ppc?


----------



## rizoto (24 Septembre 2006)

non il ne faut pas prendre la version ppc


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Décembre 2006)

rizoto a dit:


> non il ne faut pas prendre la version ppc



hello !

Et quand je suis sur le serveur "edgy" je télécharge quoi ??? parce qu'il y a moulte fichiers......


----------



## p4bl0 (3 Décembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> hello !
> 
> Et quand je suis sur le serveur "edgy" je télécharge quoi ??? parce qu'il y a moulte fichiers......


t'as quoi comme mac ?

Si c'ets un macintel :
ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso

Si t'as un mac ppc :
ubuntu-6.10-desktop-powerpc.iso


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Décembre 2006)

Ok thanks a lot


----------



## p4bl0 (3 Décembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Ok thanks a lot


de rien


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Décembre 2006)

J'ai deux questions maintenant !

Comment puis je changer la résolution d'écran.
Comment puis je connecter ma partition ubuntu à internet.

Merci


----------



## dif (24 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour.

Je tiens à remercier I-Tof très chaleureusement.

J'ai, avec beaucoup de retard, pris connaissance de sa réponse et j'ai ainsi réussi à installer et faire fonctionner Linux comme je le souhaitais.

La seule chose qui coince : lorsque je ferme et donc souhaite sortir de Linux, la VM ne s'arrète pas et au lieu de me renvoyer sur la page reprenant les éléments caractéritiques de la partition, je reste sur une page noire.
Il ne s'agit pas vraiment d'un plantage dans la mesure où la VM tourne toujours, mais ne s'arrète pas.
Pour retrouver la sortie, je demande la suspension et je retrouve cette fameuse page avec les caractéristiques d'où je peux enregistrer les modifications et quitter le logiciel sans arrèter brusquement la VM et donc ne pas pouvoir sauvegarder les modifs.

Cela me suffit pour l'instant.
Merci donc et au plaisir.
DF


----------



## benko (25 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai &#224; peu pr&#232;s le m&#234;me souci que toi &#224; l'extinction d'ubuntu sur Parallels.
J'ai par ailleurs un autre probl&#232;me :

J'utilise mon MacBook en multi-&#233;cran. C'est &#224; dire que je le connecte &#224; un &#233;cran externe et que j'utilise les deux &#233;crans comme un seul bureau virtuel, pouvant d&#233;placer ma souris de l'un &#224; l'autre.
En lan&#231;ant Windows, via Parallels, sur l'un des deux &#233;cran, en mode "plein &#233;cran", &#231;a fonctionne sans aucun souci. C'est &#224; dire que Windows se place sur l'un des deux &#233;crans et MacOs reste sur l'autre. C'est vraiment tr&#232;s agr&#233;able &#224; l'utilisation.
J'ai essay&#233; de faire de m&#234;me avec Ubuntu, mais lorsque je le passe en plein &#233;cran, je n'arrive plus &#224; bouger la souris...

Quelqu'un a-t-il d&#233;j&#224; rencontr&#233; ce probl&#232;me ?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## kaos (27 Janvier 2007)

je me glisse ds le fil car je souhaite tester ubuntu mais sans partitionner mon dur pour l'instant ... on m'a conseillé cette distribution parcequ'on peut la mettre sur un disque externe usb  je n'y suis jamais arrivé !

j ai donc installé PDesktop ... mais lors de la conf j arrive a une fenetre ou il faut partitionner la memmoire allouée a cette emulation ... cela va t il effacer mon hd ou ça reste virtuel .. j ai peur de faire une gaffe ;(







screugneugneu 

merci à vous


----------



## palou (29 Janvier 2007)

Salut bande de vieux grigoux. Dans mes recherches pour essayer d'installer Linux sur un disque dur vierge (j'ai enlever OSX et j'ai fait deux partitions!!!!) J'ai trouvé Edubuntu.PowerPC_edgv.
Quelqu'un connait cette bête??
Ciao


----------

